# Do you enjoy watching others suffer?



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 15, 2016)

This is about watching people suffer, NOT CAUSING THEM TO SUFFER! However, if they think they are suffering just because they can't take a joke or sarcasm, then they deserve it.

Sooooo on to the topic, do you like to see people suffering? For example, watching people break their bodies while failing at parkour. I LOVE THAT SHIT! I'm so addicted to those videos of watching people suffer for their stupidity and arrogance. I also get kicks out of gunfight videos, amusing injuries like nutshots, and fight videos with Street Fighter sound effects.

The thing is, I only really like to see people hurt so long as they really deserve it or take their chances and fuck up anyway.

In video games, I like to give my victims the worst deaths possible, I usually enjoy playing with them til they drop. I also love movies with some iconic death and torture scenes.

Anyway, does anyone here share this primal desire to see carnage? (Just admit it, you'd be lying to yourself if you don't confess your excitement of seeing blood).



Spoiler: For the judgemental butthurt people



Yes I actually am going to talk about this kind of stuff. People talk about their creepy fetishes here, so it's only right that I get to talk about my interest (It's not really a kink to me though)


----------



## Zipline (Aug 15, 2016)

I admit to having a creepy fetish about force feeding a girl to make her fat. >_< 
But yes, horror movies are pretty funny sometimes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 15, 2016)

You can't cure stupidity. Only bring popcorn and laugh at that shit. 

One moron's pain is another moron's gain.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 15, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I admit to having a creepy fetish about force feeding a girl to make her fat. >_<
> But yes, horror movies are pretty funny sometimes.


Wow that is creepy....

Anyway, what is your favorite horror movie death?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You can't cure stupidity. Only bring popcorn and laugh at that shit.
> 
> One moron's pain is another moron's gain.


Forget netflix, those videos are my nightly entertainment.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 16, 2016)

i actually find stuff like that a little unnerving. Parkour is one thing; a hobby that comes with a high chance of failure, but seeing other people get hurt beyond their control or without warning makes me feel bad for them. if the subject is putting themselves in danger by doinh a dangerous thing, i find it less so but seeing the innocent get nutshotted or an innocent bystander getting smacked by something they didn't see gives me sympathy pains and a sense of frustration for them. i say this as someone who was actually ON America's Funniest Home Videos in the 90s, putting his face through a school desk.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i say this as someone who was actually ON America's Funniest Home Videos in the 90s, putting his face through a school desk.


I'm gonna sound like an asshole, but prove it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 16, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm gonna sound like an asshole, but prove it.


Oh how i wish i could!
i was on once, my sister was on once and my dad was too, all in seperate videos submitted by different people. i've already watched hundreds of hours of AFV on Youtube to no avail.

i was on once, smashing my face into a desk after a play at school. i took a low bow just in front of a desk and nearly broke my nose.

My sister's whole 4th grade gym class was in a video of her class being chased by a bunny rabbit in circles around gymnasium.

-But the coolest video was with my dad playing dizzy-bat. Bob Saget introduced the video and gave it special attention because they'd never gotten a tape from Japan before. Saget name-dropped my dad and the guy who recorded it, who was my brother's bestfriend's dad before the segment and dubbed over one of his goofy voices over my dad while stumbling around the field before a face-plant in the dirt.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Wow that is creepy....
> 
> Anyway, what is your favorite horror movie death?


lol, I knew you would enjoy it panda! ^___^
My favorite death... That would have to be from Scary Movie 4
It was very relatible . I know just how he felt. Sometimes cats are too clingy.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

My favorite death would be dying by your side after a long happy life together.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 16, 2016)

Zipline said:


> lol, I knew you would enjoy it panda! ^___^
> My favorite death... That would have to be from Scary Movie 4
> It was very relatible . I know just how he felt. Sometimes cats are too clingy.


OMG, talk about dying hard!



Zipline said:


> My favorite death would be dying by your side after a long happy life together.


Also, better than dying alone.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Aug 16, 2016)

No, it makes me cringe because I feel bad for them


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 16, 2016)

no. not even if they 'deserve' it. neither misfortune nor pain entertain me one bit. i do feel like it can do some good if someone learned from it. but deserving of it or not, making any excuse to enjoy someone else's pain to just reaks of sadism and that doesn't sit well with me in any case.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2016)

1. Someone is in pain
2. They did something retarded
3. They deserved it

Well, fuck yes I'd enjoy it. Moron too stupid to understand that shit can/will be dangerous, then they will get what's coming to'em. Then I'd get bandaid and painkillers. But not before calling the person a fucking moron.

1. Someone is in pain
2. They did not do something retarded
3. They did not deserve it

Better get that bandaid. And maybe some painkillers.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 16, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> no. not even if they 'deserve' it. neither misfortune nor pain entertain me one bit. i do feel like it can do some good if someone learned from it. but deserving of it or not, making any excuse to enjoy someone else's pain to just reaks of sadism and that doesn't sit well with me in any case.


So if someone mugged you while on a walk in the evening and you had a chance to keep them from mugging anyone else you would just let them go? Instead of beating them up or restraining them, you just let them steal your wallet, phone and shoes and wave goodbye? Great plan.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 16, 2016)

Only on a Tuesday when I have a bucket of KFC soft chicken


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 16, 2016)

Why else do the Darwin Awards exist?


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2016)

One time, I saw a guy almost blow his hand clean off with a cherry bomb because he was holding it. The only thing still holding his hand together was the fact none of the bones in his hand broke and the muscles and tissues all stuck to his bone like a very bloody and heavily burned jello. When the doctors were operating on his hand, they actually almost put their whole hand inside his hand to attempt to put in stitches and staples. I did not enjoy that at all.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> So if someone mugged you while on a walk in the evening and you had a chance to keep them from mugging anyone else you would just let them go? Instead of beating them up or restraining them, you just let them steal your wallet, phone and shoes and wave goodbye? Great plan.


that analogy is bollocks. beating up and restraining a mugger to defend yourself and/or have them brought to justice in hopes to stop them from doing so again doesn't mean you have to get a thrill from the pain inflicted.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 17, 2016)

I enjoy when people suffer at the hands of something that literally affects them in no way.


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 17, 2016)

I like watching scare pranks. Something about people being absolutely terrified is enjoyable to watch. I have even volunteered at several spook houses over the years.


----------



## Kioskask (Aug 18, 2016)

I absolutely hate watching other people suffer...

... Unless they harmed me first, then it's entertaining.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 18, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I absolutely hate watching other people suffer...
> 
> ... Unless they harmed me first, then it's entertaining.


if you truly hated it, you wouldn't be entertained by it even if someone harmed you.
being harmed by someone isn't your free schadenfreude pass for the day.


----------



## Kioskask (Aug 18, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> if you truly hated it, you wouldn't be entertained by it even if someone harmed you.
> being harmed by someone isn't your free schadenfreude pass for the day.


I didn't explain myself enough :/
It really depends on the situation, I would definitely not find it entertaining at all if someone who made me suffer was harmed in a more severe manner. It would only be fine if they suffered an equal amount to me, no more.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 18, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I didn't explain myself enough :/
> It really depends on the situation, I would definitely not find it entertaining at all if someone who made me suffer was harmed in a more severe manner. It would only be fine if they suffered an equal amount to me, no more.


then i didn't expain myself enough either. FINDING ENJOYMENT FROM SOMEONE ELSE'S PAIN FOR /ANY/ REASON IS SCHADENFREUDE AND BORDERLINE SADISM!!! it's fucking sick. finding reasons to convince yourself it's OK in /any/ case is sick, it makes you sick, and you should feel bad.
an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.


----------



## Kioskask (Aug 18, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> then i didn't expain myself enough either. FINDING ENJOYMENT FROM SOMEONE ELSE'S PAIN FOR /ANY/ REASON IS SCHADENFREUDE AND BORDERLINE SADISM!!! it's fucking sick. finding reasons to convince yourself it's OK in /any/ case is sick, it makes you sick, and you should feel bad.
> an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.


Jesus Christ, don't get your knickers in a twist. It is entirely normal for someone to wish for at least some bit of Karma. 
Anyway, I am not here to argue with anyone and judging by your complete over reaction, arguing with someone like you will be pointless. So I'm not responding further.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 18, 2016)

No, I don't enjoy people suffering... Even if I don't really show that, I am internally heartwrenched whenever suffering is present for others (even by the slightest).


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> then i didn't expain myself enough either. FINDING ENJOYMENT FROM SOMEONE ELSE'S PAIN FOR /ANY/ REASON IS SCHADENFREUDE AND BORDERLINE SADISM!!! it's fucking sick. finding reasons to convince yourself it's OK in /any/ case is sick, it makes you sick, and you should feel bad.
> an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.


Watch out! She's triggered! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!

I like seeing my enemies suffer. Only them. I mean. It's quite obvious. It's basicaly the good old "eye for eye" rule.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 18, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Jesus Christ, don't get your knickers in a twist. It is entirely normal for someone to wish for at least some bit of Karma.
> Anyway, I am not here to argue with anyone and judging by your complete over reaction, arguing with someone like you will be pointless. So I'm not responding further.


good cause you're wrong. if you believe in karma, one could argue karma's purpose is for the initial offender to learn. not for the person inflicted to get a thrill from the offender's pain or misfortune. 
yeah go ahead and sidestep the whole discussion with 'argurguing with you is pointless'. yeah pointless cause your initial post was fucked up and poor little thing got called out.


----------



## Kioskask (Aug 18, 2016)

Julen said:


> Watch out! She's triggered! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!


I'm rruuunnniiinngggggg!


----------



## SoulaCola (Aug 18, 2016)

This is kind of different, but I love seeing people struggle with mundane tasks. Like, if I see someone trying three or more times to put in a usb, or spending a lot of time trying to open a bag, it makes my day. It's almost like their personal failings complete them, and I'm seeing them at their most human. It's subtle, but it's a reminder to me that they're not perfect, even at the easiest tasks they'll ever try to do. 

Gory violence is sort of similar to me, it plays with that idea that people (and/or animals) are objects that can be taken apart and stripped of all the meaning people put onto them. It's also got a lot to do with fear, since it gets rid of all the fake appearances people put on to get along with each other, and I like seeing that reality.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> no. not even if they 'deserve' it. neither misfortune nor pain entertain me one bit. i do feel like it can do some good if someone learned from it. but deserving of it or not, making any excuse to enjoy someone else's pain to just reaks of sadism and that doesn't sit well with me in any case.


I'm not making an excuse, it's a simple if-then statement. And well, I guess some people are just sadistic, so get used to me.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Why else do the Darwin Awards exist?


To bore people like me who want to see the actual real deal. It's just more exciting to watch it happen on video.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

Saylor said:


> One time, I saw a guy almost blow his hand clean off with a cherry bomb because he was holding it. The only thing still holding his hand together was the fact none of the bones in his hand broke and the muscles and tissues all stuck to his bone like a very bloody and heavily burned jello. When the doctors were operating on his hand, they actually almost put their whole hand inside his hand to attempt to put in stitches and staples. I did not enjoy that at all.


There is reason those damn things have warnings not to hold them while you light them. So did he scream much or cry?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I enjoy when people suffer at the hands of something that literally affects them in no way.


Can you give me an example?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

Grruelty said:


> I like watching scare pranks. Something about people being absolutely terrified is enjoyable to watch. I have even volunteered at several spook houses over the years.


Ah, psychological warfare of that kind is always fun.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> ... Unless they harmed me first, then it's entertaining.


If that's the case for me, then it's a bonus.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> then i didn't expain myself enough either. FINDING ENJOYMENT FROM SOMEONE ELSE'S PAIN FOR /ANY/ REASON IS SCHADENFREUDE AND BORDERLINE SADISM!!! it's fucking sick. finding reasons to convince yourself it's OK in /any/ case is sick, it makes you sick, and you should feel bad.
> an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.


Hey, relax.

You know, judging people can also hurt them, so if you really don't enjoy people suffering, then why do you judge them with no consideration of how they feel?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

SoulaCola said:


> This is kind of different, but I love seeing people struggle with mundane tasks. Like, if I see someone trying three or more times to put in a usb, or spending a lot of time trying to open a bag, it makes my day. It's almost like their personal failings complete them, and I'm seeing them at their most human. It's subtle, but it's a reminder to me that they're not perfect, even at the easiest tasks they'll ever try to do.
> 
> Gory violence is sort of similar to me, it plays with that idea that people (and/or animals) are objects that can be taken apart and stripped of all the meaning people put onto them. It's also got a lot to do with fear, since it gets rid of all the fake appearances people put on to get along with each other, and I like seeing that reality.


I also love it when people are inconvenienced, it is so funny how desperate they get.

Gore is pretty exciting.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 19, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Can you give me an example?



People having an opinion different than them and making a fuss about it. Pretty broad subject, as you can tell.


----------



## Wither (Aug 19, 2016)

that octople post pains me. I am the one suffering.


----------



## Revates (Aug 19, 2016)

@Maximor_Bloodpanda learn to quote more than 1 person in the same post. Thanks k bye.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> People having an opinion different than them and making a fuss about it. Pretty broad subject, as you can tell.


Ah, that. Yes, I do find it amusing to see a butthurt person feel like they are under pressure to prove themself just because my ideology is different. I also enjoy watching it happen.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 19, 2016)

Revates said:


> @Maximor_Bloodpanda learn to quote more than 1 person in the same post. Thanks k bye.


If it bothers you, then you could always go somewhere else. You have no authority.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 19, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And well, I guess some people are just sadistic, so get used to me.


easy enough since i'd never be friends with someone like you. also some people are gonna disagree with your mentality on watching people's agony, so get used to them



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> You know, judging people can also hurt them, so if you really don't enjoy people suffering, then why do you judge them with no consideration of how they feel?


judgement is what makes people inclined to improve themselves. as i said before, if they learn from it, its beneficial. and feeling the need to give someone you disagree with a piece of your mind over the internet doesn't have to equate to getting a thrill from hurting their feelings. its not like i got wet and rubbed my clit after making that post. in fact in hindsight i feel bad about the abrasiveness itself and letting my bi polar get the best of me at the time. still stand by the overall point though


----------



## Revates (Aug 19, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> If it bothers you, then you could always go somewhere else. You have no authority.


lmao


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 19, 2016)

Revates said:


> lmao


don't waste your time. its obvious he lacks the maturity to acknowledge his own faults and want to improve from it


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> There is reason those damn things have warnings not to hold them while you light them. So did he scream much or cry?



Actually, he just looked at his hand and fainted. No screaming. No crying. Just lights out.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 19, 2016)

I only enjoy watching people who deserve it suffer


----------



## Somnium (Aug 19, 2016)

I can't watch someone suffer it makes me suffer myself. 

P.S. Can someone tell the OP to unblock me? He probably did it by accident


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 19, 2016)

@Maximor_Bloodpanda 


Somnium said:


> Can someone tell the OP to unblock me? He probably did it by accident


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 19, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> This is about watching people suffer, NOT CAUSING THEM TO SUFFER! However, if they think they are suffering just because they can't take a joke or sarcasm, then they deserve it.
> 
> Sooooo on to the topic, do you like to see people suffering? For example, watching people break their bodies while failing at parkour. I LOVE THAT SHIT! I'm so addicted to those videos of watching people suffer for their stupidity and arrogance. I also get kicks out of gunfight videos, amusing injuries like nutshots, and fight videos with Street Fighter sound effects.
> 
> ...


As a freerunner myself, when I see parkour fail videos, I see bad tech, and people who try new moves without actually practicing them.
I don't enjoy it. You can actually kill yourself if you're not careful, so when I see stuff like that, I see wasted talent because someone wanted to look cool. I usually skip it.
I really hate when I see really good freerunners get hurt and people mocking them for it.
It takes a lot of time and dedication to reach that level, and an injury only sets you back and makes you lose progress.
When you get to certain level, you start reaching a point where your tricks have to be executed perfectly, or else you will be recovering for months.
However.....
I do quite enjoy the Karma vids when drivers cut off motorcyclists and wind up getting pulled over.
Also, I enjoy watching stupid cops get schooled in the law by regular citizens
Also I do enjoy Funker's tactical videos of ISIS shooting at our soldiers and laughing, only to get sniped in the face or bombed by an A-10.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2016)

I do enjoy watching Isis affiliates suffer. After all the people they've slaughtered and tried to justify as their religion, they deserve to suffer.


----------



## AnthonyStark (Aug 19, 2016)

It depends, most of the time no, but if they brought it upon themselves, well then...job security.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 19, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Hey, relax.
> 
> You know, judging people can also hurt them, so if you really don't enjoy people suffering, then why do you judge them with no consideration of how they feel?


Do not fret gentle panda, Slushi has been very aggressive all day. It may be that they took your post too seriously and is trying to demonstrate how to properly harm someone over the internet.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Do not fret gentle panda, Slushi has been very aggressive all day. It may be that they took your post too seriously and is trying to demonstrate how to properly harm someone over the internet.


i already said in my response to his post you're quoting that i regret being abrasive. did you /read/ the conversation? or are u just trying to start more shit for the hell of it?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Do not fret gentle panda, Slushi has been very aggressive all day. It may be that they took your post too seriously and is trying to demonstrate how to properly harm someone over the internet.


Those kind of people are no surprise to me....


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 20, 2016)

Shadowblackwolf said:


> As a freerunner myself, when I see parkour fail videos, I see bad tech, and people who try new moves without actually practicing them.
> I don't enjoy it. You can actually kill yourself if you're not careful, so when I see stuff like that, I see wasted talent because someone wanted to look cool. I usually skip it.
> I really hate when I see really good freerunners get hurt and people mocking them for it.
> It takes a lot of time and dedication to reach that level, and an injury only sets you back and makes you lose progress.
> ...


I love parkour fails! Just knowing the kind of risks they face of horrible injury and death is quite appealing to me. I like the bloody ones.
I also love road rage fails, just to see some scum think he can stop and attack a person only to find out that the person is an off duty cop.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 20, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Actually, he just looked at his hand and fainted. No screaming. No crying. Just lights out.


OMG, I love it when the shock is all too much for them! I should try searching for those kind of videos....


----------



## Somnium (Aug 20, 2016)

If you guys enjoy watching others suffer for whatever reason, I'm disgusted. What if you fell in love with someone and later got your heart broken, does that give you a right to make his/her life miserable, because now you hate that person?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> If you guys enjoy watching others suffer for whatever reason, I'm disgusted. What if you fell in love with someone and later got your heart broken, does that give you a right to make his/her life miserable, because now you hate that person?



The OP already addressed this:


Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> This is about watching people suffer, NOT CAUSING THEM TO SUFFER! However, if they think they are suffering just because they can't take a joke or sarcasm, then they deserve it.



Schadenfreude is a tricky thing to handle, and the line is drawn where the culpability of the individual is concerned. In general, it's appropriate if the individual's suffering was self-inflicted because they should have known better, but not when the individual doesn't or when the misfortune is of no fault of their own.

It's the difference between laughing at someone injuring themselves while doing Jackass stunts...






...and laughing at someone, even while doing everything right and wearing the appropriate protective equipment, getting a face full of arc flash.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 23, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The OP already addressed this:
> 
> 
> Schadenfreude is a tricky thing to handle, and the line is drawn where the culpability of the individual is concerned. In general, it's appropriate if the individual's suffering was self-inflicted because they should have known better, but not when the individual doesn't or when the misfortune is of no fault of their own.
> ...


Great videos. Glad I'm not going to be an electrician, seeing that kind of risk (Also, did some of those guys die?)


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Aug 23, 2016)

Simple answer, no, and i never will.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 23, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> In general, it's appropriate if the individual's suffering was self-inflicted because they should have known better, but not when the individual doesn't or when the misfortune is of no fault of their own.



That's interesting, since emotion pain is always self inflicted. It's all fun and games until someone kills themselves.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 23, 2016)

Somnium said:


> That's interesting, since emotion pain is always self inflicted. It's all fun and games until someone kills themselves.



As I said, it's a general baseline. For specific cases, I'd default to some of the criteria by which Darwin Awards are determined:



			
				Darwin Awards said:
			
		

> Nominees significantly improve the gene pool by eliminating themselves from the human race in an obviously stupid way. They are self-selected examples of the dangers inherent in a lack of common sense, and all human races, cultures, and socioeconomic groups are eligible to compete. Actual winners must meet the following criteria:
> 
> Reproduction
> Out of the gene pool: dead or sterile.
> ...


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 23, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Great videos. Glad I'm not going to be an electrician, seeing that kind of risk.



Yes and no. Arc flash and its big brother, arc blast, are definite occupational hazards for electricians, especially in industrial work where high voltage systems are most often used, but it's more likely to happen in power distribution systems that have been seen better days or use faulty components (i.e. circuit breakers, magnetic relay contacts, cable insulation, etc.)



> (Also, did some of those guys die?)



The guys in the Chinese clip did (metal scaffolding, wet surfaces, and overhead power lines don't mix well). Cardiac arrest and burning pants by electrocution is not a nice way to go.


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Aug 23, 2016)

Good people that suffer upsets me bc they have done nothing wrong. Now, I wouldn't wish for bad things to happen to bad people, but if they did, I wouldn't care bc they decided to be horrible human beings (I have no sympathy for them. HOWEVER I wouldn't support them suffering torture or anything like that either) And I'm talking about REALLY bad people, like murderers and rapists and such (a few bad decisions doesn't make you a bad person) No one should suffer, especially not good, loving people


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 23, 2016)

Sladin5Ever said:


> Good people that suffer upsets me because they have done nothing wrong. Now, I wouldn't wish for bad things to happen to bad people, but if they did, I wouldn't care because they decided to be horrible human beings (I have no sympathy for them. HOWEVER I wouldn't support them suffering torture or anything like that either) And I'm talking about REALLY bad people, like murderers and rapists and such (a few bad decisions doesn't make you a bad person) No one should suffer, especially not good, loving people



That depends on what determines an individual to be "good." Extremists of any denomination believe themselves to be "good" people that are "doing the right thing" for instance, even if it entails savage brutality (which they justify using their own warped sense of morality by means of scapegoats).


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 23, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> The guys in the Chinese clip did (metal scaffolding, wet surfaces, and overhead power lines don't mix well). Cardiac arrest and burning pants by electrocution is not a nice way to go.


Well, it wasn't a very smart idea to begin with. Man, those fuckers got fried.

There is no nice way to go.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 24, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Well, it wasn't a very smart idea to begin with. Man, those fuckers got fried.
> 
> There is no nice way to go.


And then there's this drunk in India...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 24, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> And then there's this drunk in India...



"Let's forum for a bit to wind down", I said, before proceeding to view videos of people dying.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 24, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> And then there's this drunk in India...


"Oh yeah, I'll just stand on top of this transport, touch this wire and see what happens."

He went from intoxicated idiot to fried vegetable in a flash!

Like an Irish funeral, one less drunk.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 24, 2016)

Somnium said:


> If you guys enjoy watching others suffer for whatever reason, I'm disgusted. What if you fell in love with someone and later got your heart broken, does that give you a right to make his/her life miserable, because now you hate that person?


Says the zoophilia lover.


I do agree with you though.


----------



## Swoocerini (Aug 24, 2016)

I personally don't understand any enjoyment of suffering, but that being said (sorry to bring up fetishes; this was the only personal example I could provide) I do find it appealing to watch forced vore/inflation/feeding - though, this depends on my mood, and I do have a limits; e.g. the person having this done to them would actually enjoy it because it's their fetish.

Otherwise, I can't understand the desire to watch someone be harmed, regardless of their actions. Granted, perhaps someone I despised, when thinking about it, may bring some appeal; but I would like to think that if it actually happened, my morality would kick in and make me realise that inflicting pain surely cannot be just in any case.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 25, 2016)

Swoocerini said:


> I personally don't understand any enjoyment of suffering, but that being said I do find it appealing to watch forced vore/inflation/feeding - though, this depends on my mood, and I do have a limits; e.g. the person having this done to them would actually enjoy it because it's their fetish (sorry to bring up fetishes; this was the only personal example I could provide).
> 
> Otherwise, I can't understand the desire to watch someone be harmed, regardless of their actions. Granted, perhaps someone I despised, when thinking about it, may bring some appeal; but I would like to think that if it actually happened, my morality would kick in and make me realise that inflicting pain surely cannot be just in any case.


Those fetishes you listed make me want to go blow out some brains in hopes of forgetting about them (not literally though), but yeah, they got their interests and I got mine.

I don't understand those kinks either. Guess there is no real way to understand why, it just is.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeeeeaaaahh-No.

Sometimes you have to let somebody 'suffer' so they could learn, but it's not something to be happy about. I'd rather them not suffer in the first place.


----------



## sho-shonojo (Aug 27, 2016)

I really only enjoy fictional suffering, and mostly when the character deserves it or it's a means to them growing as a person.

That being said, I do enjoy reading the Darwin awards but I wouldn't want to actually witness any of it.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

I'll admit it, I do answer to the call of Mistress Schadenfreude... 

schadenfreude: (Shaw-Den-Froid)
_ noun_
pleasure derived by someone from another person's misfortune.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 29, 2016)

-Sliqq- said:


> Yeeeeaaaahh-No.
> 
> Sometimes you have to let somebody 'suffer' so they could learn, but it's not something to be happy about. I'd rather them not suffer in the first place.


Suffering is an effective learning method.....


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 29, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> I'll admit it, I do answer to the call of Mistress Schadenfreude...


why? :/


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> why? :/


It's not really something I actively seek out, but thinking on a more psychological level, I think it's because I've endured so much abuse as a child (sexual, mental, emotional, etc) that seeing it happen to someone *else* for a change just sorta lightens up that damaged side of me.

I always do end up feeling bad for someone if their situation is legitimately horrible. Breaking a leg, I'll ask if there's something I can do to help them til they get better, or have problems at home? I'll ask if there's anything they'd like me to do to help.

But it's the little things. Seeing a whiney, selfish child being a piss ant in the middle of Wal-Mart because mom won't by Sugar Frosted Sugar Bombs (now with 100% more sugar) getting a good spank for being a douche... puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 29, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> It's not really something I actively seek out, but thinking on a more psychological level, I think it's because I've endured so much abuse as a child (sexual, mental, emotional, etc) that seeing it happen to someone *else* for a change just sorta lightens up that damaged side of me.


That statement makes a lot of sense to me, well said.

Also don't bother explaining your reasons to that one, it'll just flame you.


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 29, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Also don't bother explaining your reasons to that one, it'll just flame you.


stop being butthurt. i would have done so by now if i was going to. and i didn't because she sounds smarter than you at least


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> That statement makes a lot of sense to me, well said.
> 
> Also don't bother explaining your reasons to that one, it'll just flame you.


Just figured I should since they asked why lol :3


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 29, 2016)

no I don't


----------



## Wither (Aug 29, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Also don't bother explaining your reasons to that one, it'll just flame you.


but they're not you


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 9, 2016)

Wither said:


> is this you



No, but I have been able to confirm that this is you.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 9, 2016)

No, not really. A great degree of world issues comes from those that like to see others suffer, along with those that blissfully choose to ignore it. The only time when I can find any amusement in it is when others accidentally hurt themselves, which is quickly followed by sympathy and guilt...


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

I have to wait outside while my siblings watch "Criminal Minds"
So no, I don't.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 9, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> At least I don't call out someone just because I disagree, at least I'm not you.


That is literally what you just fucking did you fucking degenerate hypocritical piece of trash.......





Are you fucking joking right now. How the shit did you not realize that?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

Depends on who, how, and why they are suffering.


----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 10, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> If you're expecting me to put a dick in your mouth, because that is what you apparently want, then go and ask someone else.
> 
> Quit whining and condemning people like the holier than thou white knight hypocrite you are.


i'm not expecting anything nor am I 'whining'. i'm telling you to quit being butthurt because we were done with our argument, but then you had to bring it up again unprovoked because you are indeed so butthurt.



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I like watching people suffer, so what?


so you're a sicko. i've already said my piece on this and we already had this discussion. why are you asking questions that were already answered?



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> No, but I have been able to confirm that this is you.










Wither said:


> is this you


i guess what can you expect from someone who listens to kmfdm and makes status updates like this?:




so! much! egde, m8! watch out for the edgelord up in here.
speaking of edge, what even /is/ a true anti conformist anyway? and in order for someone to be a true anti conformist, must they truly conform to the standards of anti conformism?


----------



## Wither (Sep 10, 2016)

This is a good direction for this thread to take.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 10, 2016)

woah this is getting edgy
let's get some edgy music to get a good edgy mood in hyare





also, honest answer: FUCK NO! WHO THE HELL LIKES TO WATCH PEOPLE SUFFER?!?! Anybody that does needs to go seek mental help immediately.... and that's not part of the shitpost, that's jsut pure brutal fucking honesty there m8


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 10, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> woah this is getting edgy
> let's get some edgy music to get a good edgy mood in hyare


Did somebody say edgy?!?!?!?








RandomNinja11 said:


> also, honest answer: FUCK NO! WHO THE HELL LIKES TO WATCH PEOPLE SUFFER?!?! Anybody that does needs to go seek mental help immediately.... and that's not part of the shitpost, that's jsut pure brutal fucking honesty there m8


I agree, m9


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 10, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Oh how i wish i could!
> i was on once, my sister was on once and my dad was too, all in seperate videos submitted by different people. i've already watched hundreds of hours of AFV on Youtube to no avail.
> 
> i was on once, smashing my face into a desk after a play at school. i took a low bow just in front of a desk and nearly broke my nose.
> ...


is this it?


----------



## Somnium (Sep 10, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> is this it?



lol the edit is hilarious!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm so edgy I once told my mom that I did my homework, even though I actually didn't.

I also watch movies with bad words in them.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 10, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I'm so edgy I once told my mom that I did my homework, even though I actually didn't.
> 
> I also watch movies with bad words in them.


Holy fuck. I can only imagine what that would be like.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Holy fuck. I can only imagine what that would be like.


Whoa, you said the "F" word! I wish I was that cool.


----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 11, 2016)

i was gonna chime in on the edge-bandwagon with you guys, but i fear that would mean i'm not a true anti conformist


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 11, 2016)

this is getting so edgy we neede sum dank mlg 420 myoosik


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Sep 11, 2016)

excuse me while i cut myself


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, not really. A great degree of word issues comes from those that like to see others suffer, along with those that blissfully choose to ignore it. The only time when I can find any amusement in it is when others accidentally hurt themselves, which is quickly followed by sympathy and guilt...


"Word issues"? Did you mean "World issues"? If that's the case, that's a true statement. Still, I don't see how my amusement of watching people suffer is significant enough to be a world problem, unless the triggered fools in society make it a problem (Like you can see here).


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

swooz said:


> I have to wait outside while my siblings watch "Criminal Minds"
> So no, I don't.


That crappy TV show? Yikes, hope you find something to amuse yourself with when that happens....


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That is literally what you just fucking did you fucking degenerate hypocritical piece of trash.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me Triggly Puff #3, but I'm not the one who started this, although I would like to be the one to end it.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Depends on who, how, and why they are suffering.


How's about the flamers here such as larry and the yoshi re-color suffering by being sprayed in the eyes with lemon juice? Would that work out for you? It would work out for me....


----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 12, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> How's about the flamers here such as larry and the yoshi re-color suffering by being sprayed in the eyes with lemon juice? Would that work out for you? It would work out for me....


the butthurt continues xD


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> i'm not expecting anything nor am I 'whining'. i'm telling you to quit being butthurt because we were done with our argument, but then you had to bring it up again unprovoked because you are indeed so butthurt.
> 
> 
> so you're a sicko. i've already said my piece on this and we already had this discussion. why are you asking questions that were already answered?
> ...


What you just said confirms that you are the kind that projects themselves onto other people and try to lynch them. You came here yourself and started it.

I gave an honest answer which doesn't satisfy you. My statements don't have to make you happy, and if your mind is too closed to reason with, then why should I go further if you can't take the much simpler answers.

I'll look for a meme for you too, let me see if I can find a cross between Scumbag Steve and Triggly Puff that I can apply to you....

Since you cared enough to make the effort to visit my page, leave a like next time, okay?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> woah this is getting edgy
> let's get some edgy music to get a good edgy mood in hyare
> 
> 
> ...


Linkin Park has 1 good song, and that's not it.

Great, another Triggly Puff. I like watching people suffer, you don't have to ask again. Although there are specific conditions for what qualifies for me, I do enjoy the suffering of others.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 12, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> You came here yourself and started it.


yea and then it ended. ...then you started it back up again for no reason. :/
well unless butthurt counts as a reason



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I gave an honest answer which doesn't satisfy you. My statements don't have to make you happy


okay. and my opinion of you doesn't have to make you happy. or in your case, not butthurt.



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Since you cared enough to make the effort to visit my page, leave a like next time, okay?


why? almost everything posted there was cringe worthy af
at least it expresses what a dark and brooding soul you are. which seems to be the impression you're trying to give your peers on the forum, so that's a good thing i guess :/


----------



## Wither (Sep 12, 2016)

The absolute best part of this thread is the delicious irony of all these people telling Maximor that he's sick because he enjoys watching other's suffer while they all laugh at his suffering. 
I am the most entertained by all of this.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Sep 12, 2016)

multiquoting is the future of furruming

let us rush headlong into the unknown and post better


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 12, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> "Word issues"? Did you mean "World issues"?.


Edited.


Wither said:


> The absolute best part of this thread is the delicious irony of all these people telling Maximor that he's sick because he enjoys watching other's suffer while they all laugh at his suffering.
> I am the most entertained by all of this.


This makes me wonder if your average furry is actually retarded. Either way, it's hilarious...


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Sep 12, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This makes me wonder if your average furry is actually retarded. Either way, it's hilarious...


is this not like asking if a sub is a sandwich


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 12, 2016)

Good point. Don't question it, just assume it.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

Sl0shy said:


> yea and then it ended. ...then you started it back up again for no reason. :/
> well unless butthurt counts as a reason
> 
> 
> ...


Blaming me doesn't do anything. It didn't end, it's still going.

It makes more sense that you're the one who is really butthurt because all it took was me saying "I enjoy watching people suffer" to trigger you, so if I was trying then you'd be disappointingly easy. 

That's your opinion on my profile. My opinion is that your profile is shallow and unfun, also anyone can make a yoshi recolor with tits.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

Wither said:


> The absolute best part of this thread is the delicious irony of all these people telling Maximor that he's sick because he enjoys watching other's suffer while they all laugh at his suffering.
> I am the most entertained by all of this.


Still holding the time where I told you I didn't want to talk to you against me?


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Sep 12, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Blaming me doesn't do anything. It didn't end, it's still going.
> 
> It makes more sense that you're the one who is really butthurt because all it took was me saying "I enjoy watching people suffer" to trigger you, so if I was trying then you'd be disappointingly easy.
> 
> That's your opinion on my profile. My opinion is that your profile is shallow and unfun, also anyone can make a yoshi recolor with tits.


You're a happy fella arencha? :3


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

Spoiler: For those watching but not participating in this thread....



It doesn't take a lot to piss of others and get a lynch mob after you. Just talk about something that others disagree with, even, and you'll have Triggly Puffs all over the place in no time. Just another thing about society that can be confirmed without much effort.

Probably would've got the same results eventually if I had chose a more seemingly innocent topic, but I don't really like waiting. Either way, it seems to end the same way most if not all the time.

When it comes to the actual topic, I still find it funny that much of the subjects would disagree with violence and watching the misfortune of others, yet they have no problem with calling out the person who made the original statement and attempting to persecute them with the intention of causing them to suffer and feel discriminated.

While we already have the commonly established result, it's still a good way to probe questions and answers to controversial topics, all while profiling the kinds of people in the environment.

Let's see how long it goes on....


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 12, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> You're a happy fella arencha? :3


Some days I am, some days I'm not.


----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 12, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Blaming me doesn't do anything. It didn't end, it's still going.


yea because you rekindled it. we had nothing more to say to one another and then out of pure petty ass spite, you decided to pop off with 'don't bother explaining your reasoning with that one. it'll just flame you" 
there was no reason to bring it back up other than a certain painful sensation of the posterior.



Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> That's your opinion on my profile. My opinion is that your profile is shallow and unfun, also anyone can make a yoshi recolor with tits.


i don't care what your opinion is of my profile because i'm not the one who requested you to leave a like. i only called your profile i to question because you requested that i leave a like next time i visit.
and for the record, that 'recolored yoshi' was drawn from scratch and was made made into an entire sprite sheet from scratch.
the fact that you're jabbing at my art all the sudden is reeeeally showing signs of butthurtedness kek


----------



## Wither (Sep 12, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Still holding the time where I told you I didn't want to talk to you against me?


oh shit i forgot about that. you're that guy? lmao


----------



## swooz (Sep 12, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> also anyone can make a yoshi recolor with tits.


Fricking roasted, dude.


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i actually find stuff like that a little unnerving. Parkour is one thing; a hobby that comes with a high chance of failure, but seeing other people get hurt beyond their control or without warning makes me feel bad for them. if the subject is putting themselves in danger by doinh a dangerous thing, i find it less so but seeing the innocent get nutshotted or an innocent bystander getting smacked by something they didn't see gives me sympathy pains and a sense of frustration for them. i say this as someone who was actually ON America's Funniest Home Videos in the 90s, putting his face through a school desk.



Same here. I tend to have a high level of empathy, and don't like pain myself, not seeing others in it. I'd rather try to help people, than to see them hurt/in pain. I don't much get into horror movies, violence, and such...just not my thing.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Sep 12, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This makes me wonder if your average furry is actually retarded.


You're just now wondering this?


----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 12, 2016)

swooz said:


> Fricking roasted, dude.


if you knew how to read, you'd have known already it's not a recolor.


----------



## swooz (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 12, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You're just now wondering this?


I knooooow. I've gotten so involved with the fandumb lately I forgot to step the fuck back for a moment to re-examine it again. I have brought shame on those of sound mind, forgive me furrends. :v


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> I'm so edgy I once told my mom that I did my homework, even though I actually didn't.
> 
> I also watch movies with bad words in them.



You monster, why, why, you sneaky 'ol weasel!


----------



## Sl0shy (Sep 12, 2016)

swooz said:


> I'm being sarcastic.


oh sorry :c


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm so fucking done with this thread.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Sep 12, 2016)

Sladin5Ever said:


> Good people that suffer upsets me bc they have done nothing wrong. Now, I wouldn't wish for bad things to happen to bad people, but if they did, I wouldn't care bc they decided to be horrible human beings (I have no sympathy for them. HOWEVER I wouldn't support them suffering torture or anything like that either) And I'm talking about REALLY bad people, like murderers and rapists and such (a few bad decisions doesn't make you a bad person) No one should suffer, especially not good, loving people


The problem is, by murdering someone, you make that person, and everyone connected to that person suffer.
Same thing with rape. I knew a girl that was happily engaged, almost out of college, and looking at a bright future.
She wound up being brutally raped, and it destroyed her. 
She wound up not getting married, because after that, men terrified her. She even never came within five feet of me, and I knew her since childhood.
If you make the decision to murder or rape someone, it's not a "bad decision". It's wrong, and if you do it, you're a monster who deserves to suffer.
Now bear in mind that I'm talking about pre meditated, spiteful murder. Self defense is not murder, and it's preventing a person from making you suffer. and preventative murder (like say old dad beats your mom and your sibling, and you're afraid that he'll kill one of them, so you kill him to prevent it.) though it's still illegal, is morally ambiguous. by doing so, you're ending the suffering, that dad is causing them, but you could cause self suffering by doing so.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Sep 12, 2016)

Because I have now received multiple reports of either outright insulting, harassing, or otherwise bickering behavior, this thread is now closed.


----------

